
Quantum speed limit may put brakes on quantum computers - jonbaer
http://theconversation.com/quantum-speed-limit-may-put-brakes-on-quantum-computers-89353
======
QAPereo
This is a surprise to no one, it is the basis of the resolution to EPR:
quantum “spukhafte fernwirking” can be arbitrarily quick, but for
_communication_ there must be a Classical channel. The limit therefore is the
same as it is for causality... ‘c’. The rest is speculation about a limit to
the design of quantum computers which has nothing to do with a natural “speed
limit.”

This article is offensively bad.

